# Camber 1990 ZX



## brad deturck (Feb 29, 2004)

Bought a 1990 Zx that has been lowered and 18'wheels. Tires were new but are now shot. All wore to belts on inside of tire. Where do I get a camber kit and how much do they cost?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

brad deturck said:


> Bought a 1990 Zx that has been lowered and 18'wheels. Tires were new but are now shot. All wore to belts on inside of tire. Where do I get a camber kit and how much do they cost?


SPL or Stillen make adjustable arms. I use the SPL arms, they are trick pivoting on bearings instead of bushings.

Mike


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The front adjustable control arms from Stillen are here;
http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=5&subcat=181&Brand=&id=37526&page=1
This is the rear;
http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=5&subcat=181&Brand=&id=2175&page=1
The camber does influence tire wear but toe in or out will scrub a tire's tread the quickest. I bet whoever dropped it didn't get it aligned afterward.
look for a place that does performance alignments or has a good reputation for that in your area. Also nobody should align it until you get new tires and preferably you get the control arms too.

Troy


----------

